# Seasonal Self-Employment and "Downtime"



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I work in the real estate field and it is very busy during the spring, fall and summer time and very slow in the winter time. I am wonder who else has a business that is similar to this and what they do during their "downtime". I would like to get another job during these times, but there isn't really anything around here that would work. (maybe someone would have suggestions??) If only I could be busy in the winter and slow in the summer....then there would be tons or stuff to do! I just need to stay motivated somehow.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would guess in Minnesota, snow removal would be a good winter business. If you buy a used truck and snow blade, you can get started pretty cheaply. This year my companies rate is $85 per hour with truck or skid loader, $40 per hour snowblower. We only do commercial work, but I think most average residential driveways get about $30-$40 dollars. We are actually over booked now and I am hiring sub drivers with their own trucks. Insurance can be pricey, but if you shop around you can find a good deal.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Well, if we can afford everything on the slow season salary, we dog sled. Otherwise we get a hourly-pay job like fast food to pick up the lack. Our slow season is right now (Sep/Oct), and Jan/Feb/March. Getting to the point where we are sick of eating ramen and so I just got my NA (test is in Dec for the "C")


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

When I was landscaping, I picked up odd jobs to fill in the winter gaps. I put up people's Christmas lights and provided them lit trees. I took on pruning work (withing the limits of my insurance).

I also did alot of snowshoeing and that's when I headed down to California to visit my folks for several weeks. The house finally got cleaned. I got caught up on sleep. I took the time to hunt down new business leads and service my equipment...

The store never slows down _that_ much. But right now - between tourist seasons - is when we're shuffling shelves around to fit in a new produce cooler. We're moving the movie section around, re-doing shelving in the stock room, and getting the movie rental computer up and running. All the stuff we won't have time to do when the store is busy.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

If you could figure out something that could be linked to the holidays, that would help with the first part of the off time. I'm not a very creative thinker in that respect but when I was doing art shows there were several local art/craft shows that were held in October and November that brought in a number of crafts people. They said they did almost all of their business for the year at the fall craft shows ... apparantly had one scheduled almost every weekend from mid-October to the end of November ... and spent the rest of the winter months at least, making what they were going to be selling for the next fall season. Not sure if something like that could work for you or not.

Another think I know someone used to do is "personal shopping" for older people during the winter months. The town where I lived had lots of retired people and during the summer they mostly walked to the stores and back. But during the winter it got really cold for them to do much walking ... and some who did drive didn't feel comfortable driving on snowy, icy streets ... so they would do the shopping for those people maybe once a week. I think they used to take them to appointments as well ... doctor, etc. I imagine the insurance for something like that might be prohibitive now, however.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Someone mentioned christmas lighting and it reminded me of something I got in mail a week ago. www.CreativeDecoratinginc.com they have manuals for starting "The Business of Exterior Christmas Decorating". I have heard there is some money in this if you stick with it a couple of years. This fall, my company did some "fall displays" using pumpkins, strawbales, corn shocks, and scarecrows (hobby lobby) at some of our properties. We were contacted by some other businesses to do some for them. I already had the straw, pumpkns, gourds, and corn stalks, so it was pretty profitable. I will pick up all of the stuff in a few weeks and use the straw again for bedding and the rest will be composted.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We are usually without pay oct-jan. I usually have stuff to e-bay and sell at the antique mall.Usually make enough to eat and put gas in the truck.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Another fall "money maker" is leaf removal. We have been very busy this year cleaning up leaves off of yards. I always say this is a triple bonus because we get paid to do it, and we bag all of the leaves and use them as bedding for chickens and turkeys, which saves me a lot of money. Then I use the "fertilized" bedding in the market garden in the spring.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Lots of good ideas. I will have to run them by DH!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

During growing season a good bit of my income is made through the sales of my fresh herbs and flowers, during downtime I sell potpourri and dried herbs, seasoning mixes and gifts baskets. I also do some online at home work which fills in the gaps and I have two teens who do work around the neighborhood. 

My son is making making money right now pressure washing houses, driveways and even cars and trucks. He is also doing well with leaf raking and trimming trees. Last week, he made $500 and I know he didn't work more than 20 hours. DD cleans houses, babysits and sells copies of her photography.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Actually a winter/spring activity, but I know someone in SW Tennessee who grows out something like 30K tomato seedlings (about eight varieties) and then sells them at one flea market one day a week until they are gone. She has become VERY good at what she does, becoming somewhat of an expert on each of the varieties she offers. Potting soil is one-time use only and anything which doesn't thrive goes on the compost pile for their garden. She had built up a loyal customer base who only buy from her. I believe she also offers some hanging plants and herbs.


----------



## hickbynature (Aug 3, 2005)

I find a good book. Several maybe. I just read The Shack and took a lot of notes. beyond that, there are books on gardening, making the grandfather clock work correctly, boat building, plant identification, hunting, trapping, ammo reloading, ham radio, and so on. I'm alway on the lookout for other career ideas, new skills (playing with electonics & boatbuilding), and bettering my spiritual state. 

If rainy days are for indoor work, perhaps extended down time is for inside work of another nature. 

All the best!!

HBN


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

You wouldn't think that there is a slow time in computer business but there is.

My customers are small business and non-profits. Some non-profits are at the end of their budgets, if they have any left, depending on their fiscal year. 

December and January are typically my slowest months of the year. Last year was an atypical year and it really never slowed down but this year it is more typical like the past 9 years.

I'm not one to just sit around and have nothing to do. I tend to get very nervous about not having business. Even though I'm ahead on my cash reserves to carry me through. I just don't like sitting idle.

I pick up residential machines to work on, I don't really like it but it's something to do, and it's extra cash for my vacation :clap:

I've just applied at a call center to be opened in the next month or two and hope that I may get an evening shift for seasonal work.

My perfect job: Short Hours, Long Pay, Low Stress, High Fun, NO responsibility.

L


----------

